# Workshop Build



## lunarist (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm ready to begin construction on a new workshop. I'd like to know the best way to frame a gable style shop that is 20' x 22'. For this style of roof I'll be spanning the 20' section. I though about traditional rafters perhaps 2x8, 2x10 or trusses or even I-joists. My thinking is I may want to have a floor above for storage. Around walking height would be great. The cost of a 20' long I-joist for the floor is around $30. Is this way to go? Is it worth it? Will I have enough worthwhile space or are trusses the way to go?

I appreciate your feedback.

Great Forum,

Thanks


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 20, 2013)

I would stay away from trusses if you want usable storage up top. Stick built with 2x6 would be good but your gonna have to have a steep pitch to be able to stand up. If you build 10' walls and put your ceiling at 8' it will create more standing room up stairs.


----------



## lunarist (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I was thinking of 8/12, 9/12 or 10/12 pitch. What about the floor joists spanning 20'. I live in Windsor, Ontario which is in the same area for Detroit, MI for snow load. 

Thanks,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2013)

I would suggest checking with your local building code dept and see what they want for dimensional lumber. Your local building supply store should be able to help you also. I agree with WR, that if you want headroon and storage, stay away from trusses, they are not designed to carry live load storage.

Oh yeah, one more thing...Welcome to Garage Retreat! Progress pics are a must.


----------



## havasu (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree. We love pics so we can live vicariously through your build!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2013)

havasu said:


> I agree. We love pics so we can live vicariously through your build!



Or when folks are traversing the good ol USA.


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 20, 2013)

lunarist said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was thinking of 8/12, 9/12 or 10/12 pitch. What about the floor joists spanning 20'. I live in Windsor, Ontario which is in the same area for Detroit, MI for snow load.
> 
> Thanks,



If your spanning 20' the floor joists need to be 2x12 on 16" centers might even put a laminated beam in there. 20' is a long span. It would be a good idea to check your local building code first and see what they say.


----------



## lunarist (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay thanks for advice guys. I'm in the process of contacting the city. I may think about I-Joists for the floor since it is a 20' foot span.

Another area that I need some help in is the slab. I currently have an existing structure on a slab. The structure will be coming down so I can expand it and build it new. Looking at my picture what's the best way to join the old to the new. I have conflicting suggestions. Some say rebar 12" into the old, 12" into the new wherever old and new meet.

Any ideas or suggestions would be great.

Thanks 

View attachment OldNew.jpg


----------

